# is my red super?



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

hey these were sold to me as "supers" can anyone have a look and tell me if they are actually super.....i have some plain jane tank raised red i picked up to compare they all look the same to me though.. i will post as many pics as i can.


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

no, those are common reds, they dont have the "snakeskin" patern like these in the picture


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

river wonders strikes again


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

dude i think you are right
they look nothin like pedros pics

another fine sale made possible by WWW.RIVERWONDERS.COM

last purchse i make with those folks


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wheter they are "super reds" depends on where they were initially collected in the wild: super reds are a P. nattereri variation from northern Brasil and I think Peru.
So only the person that sold you those fish could - possibly - be able to tell you...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Wheter they are "super reds" depends on where they were initially collected in the wild: super reds are a P. nattereri variation from northern Brasil and I think Peru.
> So only the person that sold you those fish could - possibly - be able to tell you...
> [snapback]835154[/snapback]​


Well said Jonas.....


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

i think you misread it at riverwonders, it doesnt say super red bellies, it says "red belly super sale" 5 for like $67 :rasp: and outta respect for judazz







i wont tell you exactly how i feel about river wonders


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

still nice looking p's


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam why are people still buying fish from riverwonders


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

fiveo93 said:


> and outta respect for judazz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think most of us share the same feelings about Riverwonders, not quite suitable for being posted here


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

fiveo93 said:


> i think you misread it at riverwonders, it doesnt say super red bellies, it says "red belly super sale" 5 for like $67 :rasp: and outta respect for judazz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well anywho.................

If i must tell the whole story ...
I bought 7 caribes for $140,
on the day before shipping they contacted via e-mail and said they had sold my caribes and i had to wait until the next shipment,
i was not going to wait and i had already paid....
So they said they could provide me with 11 "SUPER REDS"

so you see they were supposed to be super....

I am aware of how the ad reads...thanx


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

Here are the difference between two you reds. The one on the left is a regular red (I prefer these) the one on the right is a super red.










Hope this helps.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

thanx for the pic


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Hoser98 said:


> Here are the difference between two you reds. The one on the left is a regular red (I prefer these) the one on the right is a super red.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent Comparison Hoser


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Excellent Comparison Hoser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now now now... no need for name-calling, eh?








It's a perfect picture for this thread, though


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

wow sounds like you got ripped... the caribe's would have been awesome too... id call and complain if i were you get some store credit at least


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

jonscilz said:


> wow sounds like you got ripped... the caribe's would have been awesome too... id call and complain if i were you get some store credit at least
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From River wonders ?
Good Luck


----------

